# YOUR photo of the week!



## danalec99 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 17, 2005)

(I wish this could be my hideout anytime something goes wrong, but it's on a playground.)


----------



## axom (Apr 18, 2005)

Over the Schuykill (sp?) river in Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## lopix (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Xmetal (Apr 19, 2005)

I just like it for the DOF.


----------



## lopix (Apr 19, 2005)

2 VERY different takes on cars, eh?


----------



## d_the_sandman (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## LRJ (Apr 21, 2005)

we took the kids to ride dirt bikes, the oldest was feeling sick after a long ride and the youngest was feeling tired after sloshing around in the mud, so here they are waiting in the car and here i am (in the reflection) taking photos... (as usual)


----------



## Picksure (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## lycrarob (Apr 23, 2005)

how do I put a picture on here?


----------



## Corry (Apr 23, 2005)

There are two ways you can do it.  You can sign up for a third party hosting site, like Photobucket, and upload your pics there, and link them here using image tags ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...OR you can become a premium member by going into your User CP at the top of the page, and going to Paid Subscription, and pay a small, VERY worth it fee of $25 to get the benefits of the following: Access to the subscribers forum, ability to choose your own title, and DIRCECT UPLOADING! Without the hassle of third party hosting sites!   To direct upload...well I haven't done it yet, so let me go do it, so I can tell you how...

Ok...here's what you do...once you have your premium membership,  you hit the 'reply' button, rather than using the quick reply, and if you scroll down below the text box, there is a button that says "manage attachments".  Click on that, browse for the photo you wish to upload, and hit submit!  That's ALL THERE IS TO IT!  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Aoide (Apr 23, 2005)

My favorite from this week.


----------

